# RE: AsiaBSDCon 2019 DevSummit: We don't see a problem



## Phishfry (Jul 1, 2019)

Did anybody else watch this?
One side of me wonders if we should be taping events like this. The SOC complaints segment really made me go ouch..
https://www.freebsdnews.com/2019/06...vsummit-michael-dexter-we-dont-see-a-problem/


----------



## tommiie (Jul 1, 2019)

At what time does the "SOC complaints" segment start? I don't feel like watching a 2,5-hour video to find out what made you go "ouch".


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 1, 2019)

I am reluctant to say that as then I am troublemaking.
There are remote video conference participants and at one point it gets disruptive. Right before the hour mark.
The topic is already touchy and the participant did not agree with the speaker.


----------



## tommiie (Jul 1, 2019)

I find it hard to understand what is being said. It does not look very professional of the guy on the video conference unit.


----------

